# Check this permanent blind out!



## Latty

So I bought a piece of tile left over from a water treatment plant. It is 5.5 feet across and 7 feet tall.

A buddy of mine had it and had cut horizontal shooting windows for shotgun turkey hunting. I bought it to make a warm shooting house for my young kids to be able to hunt late season here in Ohio.

Anyway here is what it looked like when I picked it up.


















It is super heavy duty with 1/4 inch thick side walls.

I didn't like the horizontal windows so I re-attached the cut out pieces with strips of plastic from a 55 gallon drum.









And then re-cut the windows vertically.









I used a old fiberglass satellite dish for a roof. It was like 8 feet across but I cut it down and test fit it.









Here is what was left of the dish.









I separated the dish and siliconed the seams and put new galvanized bolts in each flange. I put a piece of screen over the hole in the middle to keep the bees out and used a 6" PVC cap as a vent. I then trimmed the dish down and painted it.


----------



## pinski79

cool. nice job


----------



## Timmy Big Time

nice


----------



## Latty

I was having trouble loading the pics so I am trying a smaller file size.

I framed in a door opening and made up a super heavy duty door with treated lumber with a window in the door.










I did the same thing for the windows and built hinged windows.









I then blacked everything out.









Before I painted it camo I put screen over the openings to hold the camo pattern and then put plexi-glass over the screen on the inside. 









After finishing it I must say it turned out much better than I ever thought it would. It is virtually indestructible. Hope you enjoyed


----------



## BP1992

Cool, looks like it turned out nice.


----------



## highview72

Very Nice!


----------



## Deer Mount

Dude thats awsome!


----------



## longbeard02

Very Nice !!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Holy cow, thats nice


----------



## Otdrsman85

Super cool man!


----------



## Binney59

Very impressed- that looks awesome!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Very nice.


----------



## AllOut

Now that is a sweet deal !


----------



## snoman4

Awesome job brother. Hope your kids get a monster late season buck out of it.


----------



## Captain Cully

Sweet! You should call it "The Deer Can".


----------



## BOE_Hunter

You may have just come up with the newest style of permanent ground blind. I will take one.


----------



## rockrollnload

Wow man!! That thing is nice! Much better than anything I've seen online. Would make a nice tower stand too. Great job.


----------



## Pittstate23

holy smokes dude thats one heck of a diy blind


----------



## beanhill911

Sweet!


----------



## cdmorten

That's cool. Can you shoot a bow out of it?


----------



## jessejamesNY

Full those ribs with liquid foam insulation and you are gonna stay toasty warm.


----------



## d4vos

jessejamesNY said:


> Full those ribs with liquid foam insulation and you are gonna stay toasty warm.


DANG you beat me to it. I was going to say the expanding foam would insulate, and also make it quieter. Maybe that tube (being 1/4" thick) isn't too loud, but we have some of that pipe for feeding troughs and it makes a thud whenever a horse barely even touches it.

Is 5.5 feet really that big? Any pics with someone shooting out of it? I am thinking I would have to go bigger, but my brothers and I are hulks lol


----------



## Elite fanboy

Looks great!


----------



## Latty

Thanks everyone for the compliments! 

Yes it is big enough for bow hunting and that's actually why I wanted the windows vertical.

Another reason I wanted the windows vertical is because I did put it up on a platform. The platform is 13 feet tall. Here is a picture of it in process.

I thought about insulating the ribs but my experience with using a heater in a vinyl blind is that I won't need insulation in this one. The doors and windows shut snug and all seams were siliconed.


----------



## Speedykills

Sweet looking setup everything but the kitchen sink............:darkbeer:


----------



## Jamis

Great idea! Looks good!


----------



## wvbowhunter.

WOW!! that is awesome.. how much total did you have in it, with lumber and all.?. 
thats way better than paying an insane amount for those permanent blinds they try to sell. Even looks cooler.

only downfall i can see is if a deer comes in right close like 8yrds or less, do you have a plan if that happens, from pictures it looks like it would be a blind spot.


----------



## jones2899

Very nice!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

Beats the heck out of my brother-in-law's porta-potty blind. Very nice!!!


----------



## 195B&C

Awesome! I've never really hunted out of blinds but if I ever do I think ill look into this idea.


----------



## slimpikens

very cool


----------



## kevinfoerster

How much does t weigh


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, that is one sweet set-up you got the....looks sturdy enough to be around for your grand kids....way to go.

Joe


----------



## ruffme

What does a section of that pipe cost?


----------



## nhns4

Nice


----------



## Dabo72

Very cool


----------



## excaliber

Awesome job!!!


----------



## lovetohunt93

Very good job. I love it. 

I would like to know how much it weighs as well.


----------



## km04

That is pretty dang good! You just may be able to sell those. I know if you were local to me I would buy one.


----------



## Bee Man

BOE_Hunter said:


> You may have just come up with the newest style of permanent ground blind. I will take one.


Lemme see him get it where he needs it first


----------



## 410gage

Very very nice! I must be close to your neighborhood, so don't be shocked to find an old bald man in there on a rainy cold December morning!


----------



## Latty

It weighs about 250 lbs. I was able to tip it on its side and roll it wherever I needed it. I also loaded it on my trailer by myself as well, so not really an issue.


----------



## hitman846

Cool


----------



## Latty

I bought it for a $100 but I'm sure that's cheap since I bought it from a buddy whose brother works at a water treatment plant. I actually just located another section today that I am going to call about tomorrow. I will let you know what it cost, it's at a business.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

very cool. nice diy project.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Congrats on doing such a fine job. Very impressive


----------



## Brian811

That is a sweet homemade diy blind. Good luck


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Well done.


----------



## hobbs4421

That is an impressive project you completed! That thing is sweet!


----------



## catfishmafia76

Wow that thing turned out sweet. Heck of a nice cold weather blind, I bet the kids love it.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

nice job


----------



## tips_tails

Love it.


----------



## deerhunter3241

Your abilities to improvise that into a workable blind are awesome. I'm a little puzzled why you went to all the trouble if your plan was to build that nice raised platform so large. I mean, building the platform is the difficult part and you built it so large that you could've built a blind twice as big right on top of it.

Either way, you have a sweet setup...!


----------



## oldschoolcj5

Latty that turned out great! you should repost in the DIY section to share with that crowd too


----------



## Hawgfan

Awesome. Best thread I've seen on AT in a long time.


----------



## Squirrel

deerhunter3241 said:


> Your abilities to improvise that into a workable blind are awesome. I'm a little puzzled why you went to all the trouble if your plan was to build that nice raised platform so large. I mean, building the platform is the difficult part and you built it so large that you could've built a blind twice as big right on top of it.
> 
> Either way, you have a sweet setup...!


I am guessing he made the platform so large since he plans to hunt with his kids. So a "deck" would make it safe and easy for the kids to get into, and out of, the raised blind.

Regardless that is impressive work, very cool.


----------



## Triggins

Great idea! I like how you built the windows vertical, and the 13 foot stand is ridiculous!!


----------



## Latty

Squirrel said:


> I am guessing he made the platform so large since he plans to hunt with his kids. So a "deck" would make it safe and easy for the kids to get into, and out of, the raised blind.
> 
> Regardless that is impressive work, very cool.


Bingo!

And actually the blind reaches the very outside edge of the platform on 3 sides. I overhung the 4th side 3 feet with a rail to make it safe for the kids.

Thanks everyone for the compliments it was fun to build


----------



## DeerHuntinDan

redruff said:


> What does a section of that pipe cost?


I just called the local drainage company here in Cincinnati, OH. They quoted me $1,753 for 60" diameter x 20' piece ($87.65 per foot) retail and $2400 for steel ($120 per foot). I am not sure if that's good or bad. I am in the construction industry so I am going to keep my eyes open for a piece. There was some on Craigslist too much cheaper.


----------



## V-TRAIN

nice


----------



## mossyoak79

Awesome. . . props from a Civil Engineer who designs Stormwater. . . only comment I have is that pipe is expensive, hope you got it for a steal!!!


----------



## mossyoak79

DeerHuntinDan said:


> I just called the local drainage company here in Cincinnati, OH. They quoted me $1,753 for 60" diameter x 20' piece ($87.65 per foot) retail and $2400 for steel ($120 per foot). I am not sure if that's good or bad. I am in the construction industry so I am going to keep my eyes open for a piece. There was some on Craigslist too much cheaper.


posted before I saw this quote ^^^^^^^^^^ this is hilarious I was gonna say prolly 100 bucks a foot


----------



## drop_tine

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Latty

I only paid $100 for this 7 foot piece from a friend of mine who has a brother that works at a water treatment plant. I just called about a 10 foot piece this morning and they want $97.00 a foot!!!!! Looks like I won't be making many more

Actually I know a guy who has another section (actually the other half of this one) that I have been trying to buy but he's not selling right now.

Total cost of everything was around $650.


----------



## Schroeder 188

Cool you should be on the RED GREEN Show....as Red states, if they can't find you handsome, they better find you handy.....


----------



## Orion6

That is the coolest blind I've seen. I think you just created a business opportunity for yourself.


----------



## Viper69

That's awesome 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Long Hunter

Excellent ingenuity. You did a nice job and it looks terrific. I love the idea of sourcing local refurb materials


----------



## Dride

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicko

Neat. Looks like a big Sims S-coil stab.


----------



## FEDIE316

Incredible, it should work awesome for taking the kids hunting, nice and safe!


----------



## Chiro_Archer

That is pretty sweet! Very cool idea


----------



## bucknut1

very cool


----------



## dsal

That is kick ass, great idea


----------



## cavscout1982

Haha I'm so jealous right now. That thing is so sweet it hurts my brain. Good work man, kids will be hooked on hunting after spending some chilly hours in that thing. Very nice work!


----------



## sleeperx4

Awesome! Very nice work.


----------



## RyanC.

Pretty dang cool. Great job!


----------



## nate22samson

What is that made of and where can you buy it?


----------



## BTJunkie

cdmorten said:


> That's cool. Can you shoot a bow out of it?


I certainly hope so. He's on AT talking about it. He may be CB hunter, who knows. My wingspan may bump, who knows. Great build, none the less with materials that would've ended up in a landfill.


----------



## BTJunkie

Gonna steal this IF the ID fits at full draw. What's the ID of that pipe? I'd take treebark/moss here in the PNW and cover it. Hmm...


----------



## Sight Window

Awesome!! What a great idea for a ground blind. I hope you are not some where hot, I could not imagine sitting in that in Texas! Have fun


----------



## BTJunkie

Schroeder 188 said:


> Cool you should be on the RED GREEN Show....as Red states, if they can't find you handsome, they better find you handy.....


Not enough Duct Tape to be on the Red Green show.


----------



## gjs4

Bet gun shots echo real loud in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Since1985Tx

_Fantastic!! 
Extremely nice.
She's a beauty.....
A+ all the way...._


----------

